# reCAPTCHA illustrates human ingenuity



## crushing (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought this was a pretty cool implementation of CAPTCHA.




> The CAPTCHA is the squiggly word that appears on Web sites to stop bots from sending spam and doing other vile deeds. Recently, several computer scientists reported on an innovative application of CAPTCHAs: potentially using the more than 100 million applications of human intelligence in decoding the symbols for useful work.


 
http://www.networkworld.com/newsletters/sec/2008/091508sec1.html?page=1


----------



## Mimir (Sep 16, 2008)

Other than the problems of distributing the words that need to be correctly transcribed and then getting the results back, I think this is a great idea.  It provides the human interaction needed to correctly translate the text and still verifies that the person behind the keyboard is indeed a person rather than a 'bot.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

I read that. Neat!


----------

